# Old farms and out buildings



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to start takin more so figured I start this post ....got any just add on (got the idea from Hoss with his spring time pic )


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pic - looks a little drafty.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 5, 2007)

Old buildings are great photo ops.  Yours is a great example.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool pic LML. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 5, 2007)

That is a neat picture.  Funny how far the roof has bowed in without collapsing.

That reminds me, I need to take a bunch of my grandfathers 1890's barns plus the one across the road they are going to bulldozer for a developement.


----------



## bclark71 (Mar 5, 2007)

cool pic


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 5, 2007)

I took these last year from my hunting trip to Missouri.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 5, 2007)

Got one with just a chimney left.

Hoss


----------



## huntin1 (Mar 5, 2007)

huntin1


----------



## rip18 (Mar 6, 2007)

Neat shots!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2007)

Hoss that's some serious brick work right there. Nice shot


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 6, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> huntin1


Dude, that looks like a postcard!


----------



## 60Grit (Mar 6, 2007)

Great pics, all of em'.

I especially like the old chimney in the woods.


----------



## Tombuster (Mar 6, 2007)

yes, great pics. love those old barns and cabins. if walls could talk.......


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 6, 2007)

nice pics...when see those old homes/buildings I always wonder about the people that inhabited them way back when.


----------



## huntin1 (Mar 6, 2007)

doeslayr said:


> Dude, that looks like a postcard!



Thanks.

You should see it in real life. It is sitting in the middle of about 2 sections of CRP lands. (farm land that has been returned to native grasses and left for wildlife) Deer are thick, even a couple of moose in the area. I've been trying to get pic's of the moose but they have eluded me so far.


huntin1


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

Tombuster said:


> yes, great pics. love those old barns and cabins. if walls could talk.......



I agree. I'm sitting here wondering about all the life that was lived in those old places.

Very cool photos, people.


----------



## Tombuster (Mar 14, 2007)

*old cabins*

Here are a couple from Cades Cove up in the Smokies.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Mar 15, 2007)

Ya'll sure have some neat pics thanks for sharing


----------

